# Does anyone use a pneumatic carving tool?



## West River WoodWorks (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm curious to know if anyone uses pneumatic carving tools here. 

If so, how do you like them? Are they worth the investment?

I'm just starting to play around with carving and currently use a few hand chisels and a dremmell with a few Kutzall bits.

Thanks for the advice!

Tom


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 4, 2016)

Got to mess with one at a club meeting @CWS took me to......in a creative hand bet you could do neat stuff.....in my hands I could guickly make hamster bedding

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 4, 2016)

I think @DKMD uses one at work...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## scrimman (Jan 4, 2016)

I tried one, but I found that a good 'ole fashioned full size gouge with a carvers mallet worked better....more control on both cutting direction and power. IMHO I'd skip it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jan 4, 2016)

I looked into the pretty heavily, the problem is they spin way too fast. If you look at the specs for most burrs they top out at way less than the air tools turn. About the only thing you can use are diamond tips or very small cutters. The thing to remember is that the bigger the circumference of the tip the faster it spins in relation to the center. Doesn't take long to be so fast as to be unuseable. Bin Pho uses them but it's for piercing very thin forms, not carving. I bought a micro motor tool, it's easier to control than my foredom but still really useable. I bought this one : http://www.treelineusa.com/new-portable-micro-motor.html and I recommend it. Still on special! Mines awesome, love that I can take wherever because of the battery.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 5, 2016)

Fsyxxx said:


> I looked into the pretty heavily, the problem is they spin way too fast. If you look at the specs for most burrs they top out at way less than the air tools turn. About the only thing you can use are diamond tips or very small cutters. The thing to remember is that the bigger the circumference of the tip the faster it spins in relation to the center. Doesn't take long to be so fast as to be unuseable. Bin Pho uses them but it's for piercing very thin forms, not carving. I bought a micro motor tool, it's easier to control than my foredom but still really useable. I bought this one : http://www.treelineusa.com/new-portable-micro-motor.html and I recommend it. Still on special! Mines awesome, love that I can take wherever because of the battery.


Appreciate the link to this company. Some equipment/supplies I've not seen elsewhere. Chuck


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 5, 2016)

I use a Dremel...rotary. With 1/16" carbide burs from Turbocarver.com I can carve small stuff with lots of detail. 

I also have an older pneumatic machine I'd like to sell. About $1200 new. Can you use it? Make me an offer. It's a GRS Gravermeister. Compressor, handpiece, foot feed. Came with wood carving tools. Here's a pic of one off the net. Mine is all packed away.





I bought it for engraving metal but didn't use it much. It's not even broke it. Shortly after I bought it I went to art/engraving school in Italy. No use for engraving machines in Italy...hand work only. Gary

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 5, 2016)

Fsyxxx said:


> I looked into the pretty heavily, the problem is they spin way too fast. If you look at the specs for most burrs they top out at way less than the air tools turn. About the only thing you can use are diamond tips or very small cutters. The thing to remember is that the bigger the circumference of the tip the faster it spins in relation to the center. Doesn't take long to be so fast as to be unuseable. Bin Pho uses them but it's for piercing very thin forms, not carving. I bought a micro motor tool, it's easier to control than my foredom but still really useable. I bought this one : http://www.treelineusa.com/new-portable-micro-motor.html and I recommend it. Still on special! Mines awesome, love that I can take wherever because of the battery.



I disagree. I use 1/16" carbide burs and have a air dental tool that turns at 300K/min. The faster that bur turns the cleaner the cut in wood. At very high rpm, there is no chance for chatter. I've only used the 1/16" bits so maybe the larger sizes don't work as well at high rpm. Mine work great. Gary


----------



## RayBell (Jan 7, 2016)

Gary, would you mind sharing which tool you have, NSK?


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 8, 2016)

RayBell said:


> Gary, would you mind sharing which tool you have, NSK?



It's a Kavo Super Torque 625D. I bought the wood carving air tool from Turbo Carver.com first but they just don't hold up. The Kavo seems to be holding up well. I got the Kavo on ebay from a seller in Bloomington,IN. He has lots of stuff listed. TurboCarver.com has the best 1/16" carbide burs. They are amazing for doing small detail and last a long time. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 8, 2016)

I occasionally use a die grinder with 1/4 shaft burrs, work good but makes your compressor labor unless you have a big one. The high rpm dental type tools like Gary has (I think) are what a lot of pros use, you can get very fine detail. This guy http://www.jpaulfennell.com/ uses them with very good effect, he is a pretty well known carver in the wood turning world, he sells gear at turning conventions too, and does demos. He almost sold me one last time I talked to him lol

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## RayBell (Jan 8, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> It's a Kavo Super Torque 625D. I bought the wood carving air tool from Turbo Carver.com first but they just don't hold up. The Kavo seems to be holding up well. I got the Kavo on ebay from a seller in Bloomington,IN. He has lots of stuff listed. TurboCarver.com has the best 1/16" carbide burs. They are amazing for doing small detail and last a long time. Gary


Thank you Gary, I will look at them.


----------



## RayBell (Jan 8, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> I occasionally use a die grinder with 1/4 shaft burrs, work good but makes your compressor labor unless you have a big one. The high rpm dental type tools like Gary has (I think) are what a lot of pros use, you can get very fine detail. This guy http://www.jpaulfennell.com/ uses them with very good effect, he is a pretty well known carver in the wood turning world, he sells gear at turning conventions too, and does demos. He almost sold me one last time I talked to him lol


I wonder if the NSK would be any easier on the compressor because it has its own regulator, and seems to work at lower pressure? Spendy little buggers though.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 8, 2016)

RayBell said:


> I wonder if the NSK would be any easier on the compressor because it has its own regulator, and seems to work at lower pressure? Spendy little buggers though.


Oh yea you can run those dental grinders on a pancake compressor no problem...


----------



## RayBell (Jan 8, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Oh yea you can run those dental grinders on a pancake compressor no problem...


Thanks Barry


----------



## RayBell (Jan 8, 2016)

Tom, sorry about the hi jack. I should have started my own thread


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 9, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Oh yea you can run those dental grinders on a pancake compressor no problem...



I bought the compressor from Turbocarver to use with their tool. I still use it for the Kavo. It's a continuous running compressor. The Kavo takes 40 lbs. of air. I don't know anything about NSK tools. My dentist has hand air grinders that cost $1200.00 ea. but I can't remember the brand. I think I paid $75 or $100 for my rebuilt Kavo. Works for me. Gary


----------

